# P239 .40 magazine help



## Hawkeye59 (Mar 9, 2010)

I purchased a P239 and at the same time an extra mag from Midway.comlink below

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=551468

I attempted to load my mags once i had everything out and wasn't sure which mag was with P239 and which was from midway. The first mag i tried to load wouldn't take .40 rounds the other would. I measured the gap at the feed point and there is a big difference. What I need someone to do is look at their mag that came with their P239 and tell me if its stamped SIG SAUER P239 40 and has 7 round stamps or simply has SIG SAUER stamped on it and has 8 round stamps. Thanks


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Sig P239 flush mount magazines for 40 S&W only come in 7 round.

Sounds to me like you bought 8 round 9mm magazines - that would explain why the bullets don't fit.


----------



## Hawkeye59 (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually bought or so I thought the .40 mag. Web site and my receipt indicates so. They obviously have them bagged wrong.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe the p239 has magazines specific to either .40 or .357, so you may have received a .357 mag that was mis-labeled


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I see what you are saying. I thought the 40S&W and .357 sig were able to use the same magazine but I guess since they are single stack each caliber has its own magazine. 

From Midway

Sig Sauer Magazine Sig Sauer P239 40 S&W 7-Round Steel Blue
Product #: 551468

Sig Sauer Magazine Sig Sauer P239 9mm Luger 8-Round Steel Blue
Product #: 833547

Sig Sauer Magazine Sig Sauer P239 357 Sig 7-Round Steel Blue
Product #: 480844

I use and trust Midway and they may have just goofed on the order. Great customer support I'm sure they will straighten it out for you.


----------

